# comment ça s'est passé ? (se passer)



## mrs147

hola,
como ppodría preguntar a alguien sobre como se lo ha pasado en las vacasiones  teniendo una relacion informal


----------



## Domtom

No estoy seguro, pero quizá algo así como

"Comment ça s'était passé (pour toi) pour les vacances?"


----------



## Prishka

Domtom, el tiempo que utilizas suena muy raro en este contexto, yo diría
Comment ce sont passées tes vacances?
o aún más informal:
C'était comment, tes vacances?
Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Prishka*. Lo propuse para aprender (ya advertí), sabía que alguien como tú me enseñaría.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Domtom:




> Comment *se* sont passées tes vacances?


 
- Tu as passé de bonnes vacances ?
- Alors, tes vacances, ça s'est bien passé ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

mrs147 said:


> hola,
> *Có*mo ppodría preguntar a alguien sobre c*ó*mo se lo ha pasado en las vaca*c*iones teniendo una relaci*ó*n informal


 
*La ortografía se ha de respetar en este foro lingüístico, esto incluye las mayúsculas y los acentos. Gracias por ayudar, escribiendo con corrección,  a los que aprenden tu idioma. *

*Bisous,*

*Gévy (moderadora)*


----------



## jaubert

Bonjour, je cherche la traduction espagnole de l'expression : " comment ça se passe" dans le sens d'une demande d'éclaircissement de l'organisation d'une activité.
Par exemple, vous arrivez dans un hôtel et vous désirez des explications sur les différents services proposés. Comment ça se passe pour le cour de tennis, faut il réserver, peut on emprunter du matériel...
je n'ai pas trouvé cette expression dans les 2 dictionnaires que je possède, mais si vous avez la chance d"effectuez un voyage en espagne, vous verrez que cette expression peut être très utile.   

merci d'avance.


----------



## Little Chandler

En un lenguaje coloquial:
_- ¿Cómo va lo de la pista de tenis? ¿Hay que reservar?
- ¿Cómo funciona lo de la pista de tenis?_

Algo más formal:
_- ¿Cómo hay que hacer para utilizar la pista de tenis? ¿Hay que reservar?_
_- ¿Qué hace falta para utilizar la pista de tenis?_


----------



## luramire

Bonjour,
comment puis-je traduire:"comment se passe tes vacances/ ta compétition sportive?" et la réponse :"mes vacances se passent bien/ mal"

_"paso buenas vacaciones"_ sería "je passe de bonnes vacances. " Además suena bastante francés.
_¿Qué tal tus vacaciones, tu competición?_

Gracias por su ayuda y las correcciones.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =luramire;6936811]Bonjour,
> comment puis-je traduire:"comment se passent tes vacances/se passe ta compétition sportive?" et la réponse :"mes vacances se passent bien/ mal"
> _"paso buenas vacaciones"_ sería "je passe de bonnes vacances.
> _¿Qué tal tus vacaciones, tu competición?_


Bonjour,
On dirait sans doute : "¿Qué tal tus vacaciones? ¿Qué tal ha ido la competición?


----------



## poucinette

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour à tous

Je cherche la bonne expression pour dire en espagnol, en langage parlé : "Comment ça c'est passé ?"

Pour le contexte : il s'agit d'un événement avec réunions, conférence, moments de travail dont je voudrais demander des nouvelles pour savoir s'il s'est passé bien ou mal. 

Merci d'avance

poucinette


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bienvenue *Poucinette*!

Dans le langage parlé, nous avons plusieurs options: 

- *¿Cómo ha ido?*
- *¿Cómo ha ido todo?
**- ¿Cómo ha ido la cosa?*


----------



## MAGIGAN

¡Hola!

Otras opciones:

- ¿Qué tal ha ido?
- ¿Cómo fue la cosa?

Saludos.


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Por añadir alguna opción más:

¿Cómo ha estado?
¿Qué tal ha estado?


----------



## poucinette

merci pour la rapidité de la réponse !

poucinette


----------



## littlemisstiny

Comment peut-on traduire la question suivante en espagnol : "Comment s'est passé ton anniversaire ?" ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## juan89

Hola littlemisstiny,

En Colombia se preguntaría:
Cómo la pasaste en tu cumpleaños? / Qué tal la pasaste de cumpleaños?

Perdonen todos, mas no sé poner el signo de interrogación en este teclado :S


----------



## chlapec

En España: ¿Qué tal/Cómo (fue/estuvo)(te lo pasaste en) tu cumpleaños?


----------



## Phoenix69

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola estimados foristas, tengo algunas dudas con respecto la frase siguiente:

Comme ça s'est passé ce weekend ?
Le weekend, s'est bien passé?

estan bien redactadas estas dos preguntas?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## scandalo99

Bonjour Phoenix69,

C'est très bien. Il n'y a qu'une petite virgule de trop dans la deuxième phrase, sinon c'est parfait.

Au Québec, on dirait plutôt "Ta fin de semaine s'est bien passée?" ou "As-tu eu une belle fin de semaine?" Le mot week-end y est peu utilisé. Mais en France, on utilise weekend, qui fait maintenant partie, d'ailleurs, de l'usage et qui est accepté par l'Office de la langue française. Ce n'est qu'une question d'usage.

Bonne journée!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Phoenix69 said:


> Comme ça s'est passé ce weekend ?


La frase correcta sería : « Comm*ent* ça s’est passé, ce week-end ? »

  Josiane


----------



## scandalo99

Aire~~Azul said:


> La frase correcta sería : « Comm*ent* ça s’est passé, ce week-end ? »
> 
> Josiane


 
Oups! Tu as tout à fait raison. J'ai lu trop vite. Merci.


----------



## navajo

Y las vacaciones, ¿ Qué tal?
¿ Como te/le han ido las vacaciones?


----------



## Aire_Azul

On peut le dire ainsi:

- Comment se sont passées tes vacances? (avec le verbe "être" on fait l'accord)
- Et tes vacances, comment ça s'est passé?

Josiane


----------



## Phoenix69

Merci à tous et à toutes pour ces infos ! buenas vacaciones a todos los y las foristas !


----------



## liliweb21

* ¡Nueva pregunta ! *​ 
Hola, 

sigo la conversación con una pregunta a propósito de la respuesta. 
Me explico: a la pregunta "¿Qué tal te ha ido la vuelta a clase?", ¿cómo se contesta si la persona quiere hacer una frase completa (aparte de "bien / me ha ido bien)? ¿se puede decir con el sujeto o es más bien de uso francés? (en français, *ma rentrée* s'est bien passée)

Espero que me comprendéis... (¿¿o comprendáis??)
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Même si ce n'est pas très naturel de le dire, ce n'est pas impossible. Je pense qu'on n'emploierai pas le possessif de toute façon.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

